# Shipping Rabbits?- Help please



## aarabbits (Jul 20, 2010)

Over the years I have heard many people ask me why I don't ship rabbits...

Well the fact of the matter is, I have no idea how to.

I have heard that some people ship them via airlines but I have also heard that it is very expensive.

Does anyone here know how to ship rabbits?

Thanks,

Aaron
http://www.aarabbits.com (my Californian Rabbit Website)


----------



## Pipp (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm moving this to the Rabbitry section, I think you'll get more qualified answers.  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (Jul 21, 2010)

Shipping rabbits is extremely expensive and time consuming.

When you ship rabbits, you must take them all to the vet to get a certified document from the vet proving that your rabbits are not carrying diseases. No airline will allow you to ship rabbits without this certificate of health. This alone, can cost you a pretty penny.

Next, you must contact your local airlines and find out which planes will allow rabbits. Not all airlines will ship live animals and the ones that do ship them, may only accept it during certain times of the year so as to avoid exposing the animals to extreme temperatures.

When you do find an airline and a good time to ship your rabbits, you'll have to paythe costs of the shipmentweeks, sometimes months in advance. You'll also have to pay for properlly designed shiping cages and feeding equipment for the rabbits. The airlines will not allow you to use just any type of cage to ship your animals in. Sometimes you can purchase these cages directly from the airlines, other times you can purchase them from rabbit supply warehouses.

Once you have paid for the shipping costs and the specially equiped cages, your total is going to look around $200-$300, for a single rabbit to be shipped. The more rabbits you ship, the more expensive it's going to be for you. Don't forget the cost of gas that will be needed to take the rabbits to the air port as well.

On top of all of this, no airline will guarantee the health of your rabbits while they are being shipped. This means, that if your rabbits die from stress, extreme temperatures, lack of proper oxygen, cramped storage, or some how become injured during the flight-it is not the airline's responsibility and you'll still have to pay the costs of the shipment. And trust me, these kinds of things happen far too often...

So, all in all, for these above reasons, this is why most breeders choose not to ship rabbits. It's just far too expensive and stressful for both the owners, purchasers, and rabbits.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jul 21, 2010)

I have shipped rabbits before with Continental. They do not require health certificates but if something happens to your rabbits while shipping they will not pay for the rabbits unless they have the health certificate. I had to make a reservation a couple of weeks in advance and pay for shipping the day that they left. I believe the cost was $249 for 8 rabbits that were in carriers inside of a large dog kennel. It is priced according to weight with a minimum price. Continental ships year round because the animals are kept in climate controlled conditions the minute they receive them from the cargo area to the van they are brought to the plane. I think most people don't ship because they are not close to an airport. When I got started in rabbits most of my stock was flown in and they did fine.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm flying Molly & Morgan on a plane in a month (along with myself, 2 cats, and a dog). We are flying Continental and its $200 (10-50lbs weight limits) for my two bonded bunnies to fly in the same hard sided carrier (medium sized one, so just enough room). They don't need health certificates (only cats and dogs do) and you need to book them a week or so in advance.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 21, 2010)

*Inle_Rabbitry wrote: *


> Shipping rabbits is extremely expensive and time consuming.
> 
> *When you ship rabbits, you must take them all to the vet to get a certified document from the vet proving that your rabbits are not carrying diseases. No airline will allow you to ship rabbits without this certificate of health. This alone, can cost you a pretty penny.*
> 
> ...


I have had rabbits shipped in several times and have shipped them some. The information I've bold-faced above is not true *with the airlines I have used - and at this current time. *Perhaps in the past it was true.

I have personally used Frontier Airlines to receive rabbits and Continental Airlines to ship and receive rabbits.

I've always had to pay shipping (if I was the one doing the shipment) the day that the rabbits shipped.

While the travel cages can get expensive - if you hold onto them (assuming you're receiving rabbits) - you can then ship them to whoever you're getting rabbits from via UPS and instead of paying $50 or so for the travel carrier - pay about $12-$15 for shipping it via UPS so it can be reused.

A single small rabbit (thinking dwarf size or even mini-lop size) can be shipped in a cat carrier for approx. $119 plus the $20 or so for the cat carrier. Of course - the larger the breed - the more expensive it is to ship - when I shipped in two flemish giant does that were fairly big - it cost me about $450 for the carriers and the shipping. For those particular bloodlines - it was worth it to me.

From what I understand - Continental will guarantee the health of your rabbits while being shipped IF you include a health certificate - which means seeing the vet.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (Jul 24, 2010)

Apparently I'm a little behind on my information:shock:It's been quite a few years since I've shipped rabbits and apparently some things have changed. Lol, apologies for some of the misinformation!


----------

